# Fahrtechniktraining



## Happe (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo, 
habe erst leztes Jahr mit Mountainbiken angefangen und würde gerne dieses Jahr richtig loslegen.
Wer kann mir da Termine für ein fahrtechnikkurs ind der nähe nennen?

Thx


----------



## Trailhunter72 (8. Januar 2008)

Happe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe erst leztes Jahr mit Mountainbiken angefangen und würde gerne dieses Jahr richtig loslegen.
> Wer kann mir da Termine für ein fahrtechnikkurs ind der nähe nennen?
> 
> Thx



Wie wäre es, wenn man auch mal Google benutzt?
Wer suchet, der findet auch  

zum Beispiel:

MTB-Academy
RideOn Camp in Koblenz
20.06. - 21.06.20082 Tage Fahrtechnikschulung, CANYON Bikes testen und kennen lernen, 1x Übernachtung/HP im Doppelzimmer, Videosofortservice, 

Etwas weiter weg, aber empfehlenswert: das MTB-Academy Fahrtechnik Camp in Willingen  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Rideon-biking
Termine für 2008 stehen aber laut Homepage noch nicht fest.
Kannst ja mal ne Mail hinschreiben.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Oder wieder was weiter weg:
Bikeride
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (8. Januar 2008)

welche richtung willst du denn einschlagen? fahr doch einfach mal mit den leuten hier aus der gegend paar touren mit, dann kommt das von ganz alleine


----------



## Happe (9. Januar 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> welche richtung willst du denn einschlagen? fahr doch einfach mal mit den leuten hier aus der gegend paar touren mit, dann kommt das von ganz alleine



Hi,
eigentlich keine spezielle Art, aber würd halt nur gerne mal den richtigen ansatz vermittelt bekommen.


----------



## specializedvw (11. Januar 2008)

schreib mir einfach mal ne pm, wenn du magst können bei mir bisschen riden


----------



## Spatz (11. Februar 2008)

Hi, mir geht es genauso ... hab auch letztes Jahr angefangen und bin momentan auf der Suche nach nem Wochenendcamp oder nem Fahrtechniktraining an einem Tag...aber entweder kostet so ein Wochenende gleich mal ab 300 â¬ aufwÃ¤rts oder passt der Termin net... mtb-academy ist schon super, aber will nicht ganz soviel Kohle liegen lassen...
Hast du inzwischen was gefunden oder hast noch nen Tip fÃ¼r mich?? Suche was im Zeitraum 26.04.-04.05.2008


----------



## Happe (18. Februar 2008)

@[email protected]
Bin im moment noch unschlüssig, werde aber auf lokale termine von umliegenden MTB clubs warten. Musst dich mal umhöhren bei dir in der ecke, da wird sowas bestimmt auch angeboten.


----------



## >Helge< (18. Februar 2008)

Spatz schrieb:


> Hi, mir geht es genauso ... hab auch letztes Jahr angefangen und bin momentan auf der Suche nach nem Wochenendcamp oder nem Fahrtechniktraining an einem Tag...aber entweder kostet so ein Wochenende gleich mal ab 300 â¬ aufwÃ¤rts oder passt der Termin net... mtb-academy ist schon super, aber will nicht ganz soviel Kohle liegen lassen...
> Hast du inzwischen was gefunden oder hast noch nen Tip fÃ¼r mich?? Suche was im Zeitraum 26.04.-04.05.2008



Da Du aus dem SÃ¼den kommst schau Dir doch mal die Angebote in den Bikeparks an, die bieten eigentlich alles von AnfÃ¤nger bis KÃ¶nner an!

z.B.:

Bikepark Bischofsmais

Bikepark Todnau

oder ganz gezielt in eine Fahrtechnickschule wie z.B.:

Die RasenmÃ¤her

MTB Academy

wie schon erwÃ¤hnt wird man bei Google gut fÃ¼ndig!

...und wie schon geasgt wurde, einfach mal irgendwo mitfahren, gerade hier im Forum sind die Leute eigentlich alle wirklich o.k.!
Ansonsten fahren, fahren, fahren....dann kommt vieles von allein!


----------



## el rojo (20. Februar 2008)

HI 
also Canyon bitte auch Bike Camps an ! Weiß aber nicht wie die sind !
Wegen Terminen
http://www.zelenka-schmidt.de/html/ctf.html
oder  
hier im Forum 
lokale bikeforen - Koblenz, Westerwald und Eifel mal durch suchen da stelle einer alle Termine zusammmen !

für jene die in Daun Biken wollen . Packt auch noch die warmen Klamotten ein in der Zeit wo hier dahin wollt kann es da noch knackig kalt sein !


----------

